# Interruptor Automático para PC



## xquepasax (Nov 5, 2006)

Hola amigos!! soy nuevo me gustaría pediros un favorcillo.

Es que tengo un problema. Tengo un Servidor en casa y cuando se va la luz, hasta que vuelvo no puedo encenderlo.
Me gustaría construir un interruptor que al volver la luz, el ordenador se encendiera solo.

¿Se puede hacer verdad? yo pensé en aprovechar la corriente de 5v interna del PC pero lo dejo en vuestras manos.

MUCHAS GRACIAS DE ANTEMANO!!


----------



## mustangV8 (Nov 6, 2006)

Si se puede, yo usaria un 555 para hacer un timer. La idea seria que unos segundos despues de que se restituyo la enegia electrica accione el interruptor. Ahora que lo pienso creo que se necesitarian 2 555 (o un 556 jeje). Mañana veo si puedo hacer un esquematico y lo posteo. Saludos.


----------



## Nilfred (Nov 6, 2006)

¿En la BIOS no tiene "Power on power fail"?

Last State
Power Off
Power On

La mia si la pongo en "power on" al volver la luz se enciende sola.


----------



## Apollo (Nov 6, 2006)

Hola a todos   

Como dice Nilfred, puedes ajustar la BIOS de tu máquina para que vuelva a encender si se va la luz, aunque es un poco peligroso, ya que a veces, la energía regresa de golpe y/o con muy alto voltaje o variaciones que podrían dañarla (por lo menos aqui en México).

He reparado muchas... muchas máquinas que se quemaron de la fuente por esta causa.

De primera mano te recomendaría poner un "No-brake", y te olvidas del apagón (a menos que dure más tiempo de lo que soporta el No-brake). Aunque supongo que si es un server no tienes encendido el monitor todo el tiempo, eso te da un poco más de tiempo de lo que indica el No-brake.

Espero y te sea útil la información.
Un saludo al foro.


----------



## xquepasax (Nov 6, 2006)

Antes que nada muchísimas grácias a todos por tan rápidas y eficientes respuestas!!

Respondiendo a todo un poco diré:

Configurar la BIOS para que se arranque sólo no puedo porque la placa base es antigua y no tiene esa opción. De todos modos como informaciónrmático, ya descarté la opción de entrada debido a lo que el compañero bien ha expresado. De todos modos muchas grácias por el consejo.

La verdad es que tengo que poner un SAID en cuanto pueda, pero no son nada baratos y tampoco me solucionaría del todo el problema, porque si se va la luz mucho tiempo...    y es verdad que no tengo monitor en el server pero no duraría mucho más porque también he de conectar el cable-modem al SAID.

En fin... creo que me quedaré con la primera opción, la que comenta *mustangV8* ya que lo que me hace falta es exactamente eso. Si pudieras pasarme un esquema te lo agradecería mucho.

GRACIAS de nuevo.


----------



## xquepasax (Nov 7, 2006)

Amigos creo que he encontrado la solución!!

Y es mucho más sencilla de lo que parece   

mirad aquí y reiros!! http://null-lab.hacklabs.org/?p=61

Muchas gracias compañeros!!


----------



## Apollo (Nov 13, 2006)

Hola a todos:

No puedo ver el artículo que encontraste, podrías postear el diagrama, ya me dejaste con la duda   

Un saludo al foro


----------



## hawk360 (Nov 13, 2006)

Yo tampoco puedo verlo y nose q pone en ese articulo pero se la solucion a tu problema.

El conector de la fuente de alimentacion que va a la placa base tiene 2 cables mas o menos en la mitad del conector (normalmente verde y blanco) que son los que dan la señal a la fuente de cuando tiene q arrancar. Lo único que tienes que hacer es puentear estos 2 cables y listo. Tu servidor no se apagara nunca y cuando se vaya la luz volvera a encenderse el solito al volver. Esto es lo que se le hace siempre a los servidores para q no se apaguen.

Primero asegurate bien de q cables son buscando algo de información de tu fuente de alimentacion y mirando las tensiones no sea q le hagas un cortocircuito y tengamos un disgusto.


----------



## capitanp (Nov 13, 2006)

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> ¿En la BIOS no tiene "Power on power fail"?
> 
> Last State
> Power Off
> ...




esto esta bien ya que de la otra manera siempre se actua sobre el boton de POWER, y encienda o no la fuente siempre esta enchufada a la red, si ocurre alguna anomalia al regresar chau fuente

sino al otra opcion es usar
Last State
Power Off
Power On
y a la toma de red ponerle un retardo a la conexion con un contactor y ya que se hace esto algun tipo de proteccion no vendria nada mal.
Saludos


----------



## xquepasax (Nov 13, 2006)

Hola a todos!

Teneis razón han deshecho el enlaze   , os dejo akí mi esquema.

El tema es puentear en el conector de alimentación de la placa base, uno de los calbles negros con el verde como se enseña en el esquema.   

Un saludo!


----------



## capitanp (Nov 13, 2006)

si... esto hara que la fuente se encienda pero la logica del mother lo hara???


----------



## xquepasax (Nov 13, 2006)

Yo no entiendo mucho... pero si se enciende...

A mi me ha funcionado. Se enciende sin problemas.


----------



## Nilfred (Nov 13, 2006)

¡Nuuu! Esta mal eso, no lo hagan: Va una resistencia de 100Ω entre PSON y GND para encender la fuente y siempre con carga.
Ya que tenes acceso a la placa madre que un relé cierre momentaneamente los pines de power on.


----------



## AG-1 (Nov 26, 2006)

Yo por otro lado estoy adaptando el 'firmware' del 'AG-1', que al detectar la falta de tensión  realiza llamadas a un teléfono móvil preprogramado previamente.... y desde un teléfono móvil  por medio de un SMS dar la orden de encendido o parada, del ordenador o servidor, según convenga.

   Además hay que tener en cuenta que los ordenadores se suelen bloquear(bastante), si utilizamos la opción de que el solo se reinicie puede hacerlo de forma anómala. Pero suele ser bastante factible la norma de (apagar y encender).







http://perso.wanadoo.es/luism..serrano/AlarmaGSM/AlarmaGSM.htm


----------



## mburgos05 (Ene 31, 2008)

Hice la prueba en una PC vieja que tengo y no dio mayores problemas, funciono! pero al realizarlo en la mother que lo necesito, nada mas no... pruebo con la fuente, enciende con interruptor, hago el puente, se energiza pero no inicia el equipo, quito el puente, y todo normal... Help me... que hay de una resistencia o capacitor para que haga el switcheo necesario? entiendo que iria en los conectores del boton de encendido de la mother, no?


----------

